# Code for Insignia NS-DXA1-APT DTV Tuner?



## tennisknight (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm trying to program my Directv remote to also use my Insignia NS-DXA1-APT dtv tuner, but I'm having no luck. I tried all the codes suggested for Insignia tv's, dvd player's, and audio equipment. 

Does any one know if this possible or what code(s) I might try?

Thanks,
tennisknight


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

01414 is the correct code, if your remote has it. Otherwise just get a $15 RCA RCRP05B remote and it will control your converter box (CBL 1414), DirecTV (SAT 1377), your TV and 2 other devices. Plus you get learning and macros. 

I'm curious why your are still using a converter box when you can get an HD tuner integrated into your DirecTV DVR and record those channels if you get an AM21.


----------

